# Pics of some previously owned fish.



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Malapterurus electricus at about 4"








Megalodoras uranoscopus at about 3"








Protopterus annectens at about 12"

















Enjoy.


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Sweet pics!!! How big did that lung and electric eventually grow?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

They were both only owned for a very short time. During that time the ecat beefed up very well and greww about an inch. The lung wasnt owned long enough to witness any growth rates. Both were givin to a member of this board REAKtion and i think mrwilson99 owns the ecat now last i knew.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice ecat!


----------

